# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Cần học Java, ở đâu dạy có uy tín

## seo3m

Hiện mình cần học Java và solaris, các bạn có biết ở đâu dạy có uy tín và chất lượng ko?

----------


## giamcannhanh

Ban lien he voi NIIT thu xem, chung chi o day duoc Sun Microsystem chung nhan.

----------


## Sông Hồng

NIIT Ha Noi CTT nhé, mình làm đồng môn . há há

----------

